# What are trying to buy on the day after Halloween sales?



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

We have such abnormally hot weather today I decided to skip after sales and stay home and drink beer and eat orphaned candy.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking for those dripping candle clusters...I have made my own, but I honestly, the grouping already together with 2 on switch is way easier. I didn't even get all my candle turned on last night cuz I had too many, oh well lol!! Did already go to target this morn n picked up the haunted radio n some left overs Kelly creatures n some party supplies for next year. Waiting at spirit now (opens in 10min)


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Absolutely nothing! I have so much crap to put away I can't even think of adding to it.


----------



## brimagic (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like to try and snag a bunch of funkins, but even at 60% off still really pricey.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to start stocking up on outdoor decor, but I'm not sure where to look for the best deals (and variety).


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Funkins, a new spot, a fogger, and some clearanced treat bag fodder. Got 2 funkins, two half funkins, a green fire and ice spot, and one lonely bag of little skellys. The only place I found that still had a fogger wasn't clearancing them.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

We hit Spirit first thing, in fact we were there when they opened the door. Got myself a werewolf rug, a lighted Batman mask, a Sherlock Holmes deerstalker hat, a severed arm and a full-size Captain America shield - all half off, of course. Then, over at the local Walgreens, I got an animated Charlie Brown figure that dances to the "it's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" theme. My friend Rose, who went with me today, didn't go quite as crazy. She bought a hanging latex bat and a raven skeleton from Spirit and a talking raven in a cage from Walgreens. And I was the one that told myself I wasn't buying anything new this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm, let's see...between my shopping trip today, and the few things we picked up a couple days ago when some stores started marking stuff down early, we got a black pine wreath, two skulls, two felt Halloween birds, two Fire and Ice spot lights, a Phillips LED mini Halloween light strand, Halloween socks, a Halloween throw pillow, a ceramic skeleton hand and a bunch of random Trick or Treat bag filler toys. I was hoping to find a good deal on the treat bags, themselves, but the clearance prices of the few places I found them were no cheaper than regular price at Dollar Tree, so I passed. I'm hoping they will mark them down further in a couple days, but probably not. I wanted some more Funkins, but no one is really putting them on good enough sales, yet...they are still more than I'd like to pay for them. Most of the other things i was looking for were already sold out. Oh well...I have so much stuff that I don't even feel like putting away as it is...I probably don't need anymore, lol.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a severed head, a hay bale pumpkin pop up animatronic, a life size pose-n-stay skeleton, a couple lights and a few clown costumes all from spirit. I didn't go as crazy as I usually do this year but I'm gonna amp it like crazy for next!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I just stopped by a store this morning and spent $50 on spider webbing, table place mats, lights, rubber bats
and small stuff like that. All 50% off.....


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I was specifically hunting for a purple fire and ice spotlight and got one at Spirit for 10 bucks. I assume it's the same as the one I got at Home Depot.


----------



## inkymurillo (Nov 2, 2016)

I got a Swinging Swamp Hag and Attack Spider from the Spirit Store~.. They had lots of stuff left, it took me a lot of restraint not to go crazy..


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

8 skeletons plus 4 that I had left over. And I already know what I am turning them into when I get my wind back next august. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

A Walgreens Skeleton, and more Jacks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the skelly photo!

I had picked up some F&I spots at Lowes when they were marked down 50&75% last week on clearance and really wasn't planning on anything else. Had to go into CVS this morning and ended up with 5 of the talking/singing candlesticks and 2 of the candle clusters. Hadn't been in CVS at all this season and those were the only 2 things I had considered maybe picking up this year from them. They were 50% off today and I was shocked they were still on the shelf. 

So done shopping for halloween but plan to still see the Boo Crew's haunted hotel this week before it's gone. Nice way to finish the season.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

I did most of my after Halloween shopping on Home Depots website. I picked up the Harvester and The Lanky Witch. Also the fogging pumpkin stack as well as a couple LED jack o lanterns. Oh and couple of their flickering lamp posts. Also got some pathway markers and other assorted lights. Didn't bother driving to Spirit today. Only thing they had there we kind of wanted was the pop up pumpkin hay bale thing and they were out of that already 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Tried for a second horse but could not add it to the cart... sad. I did grab a couple of funkins before the big day. Too much stuff already to add to it but grabbed some extra flicker C6 bulbs


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Lights, Lights and more lights. The person at Walmart thought I was nuts as I grabbed all the LED lights they had, I also got lucky and scored a NBC inflatable (not a fan of inflatables, but it is NBC, so I had to have it) it was the store display so I got it for 90% off. 2.11 I will take it. Teeheee


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

There was really only Spirit Halloween and Halloween Alley that had sales out here. All other stores emptied their shelves of Halloween decorations early yesterday and quickly filled the shelves with Christmas stuff  Same with my neighbors. They already took down all their decorations  What a bunch of party poopers :S

Anywho... Just got a few little things at Halloween Alley. Nothing much of interest left at Spirit Halloween.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I hit up CVS where everything was 50% off and finally found a great pumpkin candy dish, plus I grabbed this candle as well. $14 with tax for both.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Absolutely nothing! I have so much crap to put away I can't even think of adding to it.


AMEN SISTAH!!!

If anything I'll be purging myself of stuff soon, a figure or 2 & some other stuff.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My only real want was the Home Depot Skelly horse... alas none within 100 miles of me and only in store sales... closest one MIGHT be a 4 hour drive away... Oh Well no meant to be....


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Wasn't planning on getting anything else but took my mom to the doctor today and then we stopped at Walgreens. They still had these. I was shocked. Also picked up some lights there and assorted other little things but was super surprised to find the NBC stuff.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up a roaming antique doll and some spotlights and 2 animated faceless reapers and this creepy old ghoul lady that caught my eye. I really wanted the fogging skull pile but I think its been sold out for awhile.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought sitting scarecrow strobe lights masks and a chucky doll


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I hit up WallyWorld and they had like nothing left..... I did gets some string lights, flicker light bulbs and a Friday
the 13th Black T shirt for $1..... then I hit up the dollar store and got a dozen spider web packs, more string lights, 
place mats for the dining room table setup and some candy bowls..... just about everyone is sold out of the leftover
Halloween stuff now.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Hit some Walgreens again and got a bunch of skeletons for %70 off. I think I am set for next year 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I was trying to get a few red fire and ice lights but every Home Depot I stopped at were sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

internet troll said:


> Hit some Walgreens again and got a bunch of skeletons for %70 off. I think I am set for next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a few of the Wallys pop their head strings and arm and leg bones over time in storage. Just a warning to you if you don't want to see a pile of bones on your garage/basement floor. Hanging them that way long term does put stress on them with all of the downward weight concentrated in one spot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got around to looking through my email for the week and saw I missed a BuyCostumes After Halloween sale heads up on Wednesday but the email I got from them yesterday said the sale would end on Sunday, today, so hopped on over there to check out. 

I don't particularly like their new website design but did a search for mens and women's costumes and filtered by Low price and there is still a lot of great bargains at $5, $10, $15 price range left. Ended up with a few masks and a few huntsman and steam punk costumes. Posted about the sale in the Coupons, Clearance section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...-halloween-sale-end-sun-11-6-plus-10-off.html . There's also a code for an additional 10% off your order so everything I bought was only $4.50 each. Pretty good deal. And their economy shipping is 5.99, standard shipping is 6.99 and that's for the order. Overs over $75 ship economy free. I've ordered from them many times over the years, gotten some great clearance/sale merchandise and have been happy with my experience.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought treat bags at Target and this dancing ghost at Hallmark...






It's one of my favorite decorations!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've had a few of the Wallys pop their head strings and arm and leg bones over time in storage. Just a warning to you if you don't want to see a pile of bones on your garage/basement floor. Hanging them that way long term does put stress on them with all of the downward weight concentrated in one spot.


Thanks for the heads up. I was trying to decide if I wanted to go through the trouble of reinforcing them. I guess I will.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

Got this for 90% off


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

internet troll said:


> Hit some Walgreens again and got a bunch of skeletons for %70 off. I think I am set for next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checked Walgreens and did a search for any left over skeletons and found 2 at a store. Drove the 12 miles to the store, walked in and those last 2 were being checked out 

They were still 50% off, only small items are 70% off at the Walgreens I looked at today.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

If you have a Home Depot near you now is the time to check for bargains. I got a bunch of the fire and ice type of lights for $2.50 each..... normally $20. And a witch that normally goes for $105 for $19. Seriously if you are looking for after Halloween bargains now is the time.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haunt808 (Sep 13, 2016)

internet troll said:


> If you have a Home Depot near you now is the time to check for bargains. I got a bunch of the fire and ice type of lights for $2.50 each..... normally $20. And a witch that normally goes for $105 for $19. Seriously if you are looking for after Halloween bargains now is the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon as I seen your post I went down to my local Home Depot and everything was below $25 dollars. But they didn't have the fire and ice lights


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wasn't planning on heading back into HD at all and guess I was motivated by you guys this morning to check out my two local stores in case they had more Fire & Ice lighting. I did pretty well when Lowes was on 75% off clearance (red ones and a few green ones) so it wasn't a do-or-die kind of thing for me to search more out. 

First store I ended up with 4 of the small pre-lit JOL. I pulled out one of my old JOLs to use this year so figured a few smaller ones would get some use, they were only $1.23 each. Really nothing else left but some mats and orange string lights at this location. Figured at this point I missed out on anything really good. Second store turned out to be a surprise however. I picked up another red Fire and Ice and a Time Tunnel spotlight, 2.49 each. They had 2 jumping spiders but I already had 2 at home so someone else will get lucky with these, but then I spotted a 20 foot inflatable snake! It was only 11.24 so that made the trip worth it. I don't remember how much these were originally but I know this was a great deal. 

This morning I had noticed online that some of the halloween animated items that were sold out yesterday were now back in limited stock, including the Werewolf Dad guy. _So it pays to keep checking back online!!_ Thought about it and decided if he was still around after coming back from my store trips and lunch to go for it. And if I could, would order 2 for more impact. At 75% off this is a great price on this big guy. I have the father and son from GR and the idea of creating a pack of howling werewolves that the kids need to pass in a haunted forest setting was appealing. Amazingly the werewolf was still available on my return and I placed an order for 2 and it went through for both. I'm really excited about this. It's now showing sold out. I was able to either pick up them up in my local store or have it shipped. I have no idea how they determine this delivery availability stuff. The pathway moving eyes I ordered a few days ago I'm picking up at my store and if I were to try to order another set, it couldn't be picked up at the same store. Why? No idea, seems weird. However I am a very happy Home Depot customer this year. 

BTW did notice there are some 75% off horses out there. Just depends on where you live and seems you have to call the store to verify. Hey, I got lucky with the snake and others got lucky with lots of other great props so worth the effort to check.

update: happy to report that my 2 werewolves have shipped from Luckey, Oh. I'm glad to see they seem to have a pretty good handle on their inventory counts so as not to sell something and not have stock to send.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wasn't planning on heading back into HD at all and guess I was motivated by you guys this morning to check out my two local stores in case they had more Fire & Ice lighting. I did pretty well when Lowes was on 75% off clearance (red ones and a few green ones) so it wasn't a do-or-die kind of thing for me to search more out.
> 
> First store I ended up with 4 of the small pre-lit JOL. I pulled out one of my old JOLs to use this year so figured a few smaller ones would get some use, they were only $1.23 each. Really nothing else left but some mats and orange string lights at this location. Figured at this point I missed out on anything really good. Second store turned out to be a surprise however. I picked up another red Fire and Ice and a Time Tunnel spotlight, 2.49 each. They had 2 jumping spiders but I already had 2 at home so someone else will get lucky with these, but then I spotted a 20 foot inflatable snake! It was only 11.24 so that made the trip worth it. I don't remember how much these were originally but I know this was a great deal.
> 
> ...


I have been busy also. I also ordered the werewolf dad last night.... under $50 delivered. I hit two home depots today. Saw a bunch of the lights but left them for others. Found a lightening strobe light with thunder. One dtore ha about 10 of the jumping spiders so I picked up an extra. I also picked up the animated zombie for about $11. I am really happy what I have been able to find.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no...that Frankenstein is $18.62 online...I knew I shouldn't have come into this thread!! But thankfully it's not available anywhere close to me & same goes for a lot of stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a heads up for anyone interested in the Harvester prop. You can still order him, limited quanties, from Home Depot online to be sent for free pick up at your local store or have him delivered to your home for free. Only 29.75 (credit card or paypal) and don't think he'll last long, probably only in the single digits now. Nice scarecrow prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/76-in-Animated-Harvester-56530/206854088


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested in the Harvester prop. You can still order him, limited quanties, from Home Depot online to be sent for free pick up at your local store or have him delivered to your home for free. Only 29.75 (credit card or paypal) and don't think he'll last long, probably only in the single digits now. Nice scarecrow prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/76-in-Animated-Harvester-56530/206854088


Another one i could not resist and gave into last night. The last couple of days have been my Christmas.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested in the Harvester prop. You can still order him, limited quanties, from Home Depot online to be sent for free pick up at your local store or have him delivered to your home for free. Only 29.75 (credit card or paypal) and don't think he'll last long, probably only in the single digits now. Nice scarecrow prop. http://www.homedepot.com/p/76-in-Animated-Harvester-56530/206854088


Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed one last night. At 75% off, how can you go wrong? Anyone know if it's motion or sound-activated? Hopefully the former, or both.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed one last night. At 75% off, how can you go wrong? Anyone know if it's motion or sound-activated? Hopefully the former, or both.


According to the instruction sheet on Tekky's site for him he's both sound and motion activated. http://tekkydesign.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=114

BTW the site also has an ***_Urgent Battery Compartment update*** on him (see red text link on site for video how-to)_. Apparently some battery compartments used in it's production don't make full contact and so they provided this fix. First time I've ever seen a company do this. When I bought an inflatable Godzilla costume for my monster movie drive-in theme I ran into its battery compartment not making contact for the blower motor, and it took hubby a bit of investigating with the volt meter to diagnose the problem. Apparently the battery contact issue is not an uncommon thing to happen. I got the costume for super cheap probably because it didn't work out of the box. No info ever provided on how to fix it and I'm sure defective costumes kept getting returned. The fix was super easy when you knew what to do so I applaud Tekky for posting this video on their website. 

No idea how long the Tekky halloween items will be up on their site, so anyone purchasing a Tekky prop might want to look it over and save instruction sheets, etc. while you can. I've done this in the past and kept as an iBooks document on my computer (kind of like printouts kept in a binder) as a quick reference to what batteries or foot pads, A/C adapter options there are. Beats opening the boxes everytime when you are just in the planning stage.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice find GoS, thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a mention that Walmart still has some halloween items on pretty decent markdown. I bought a haromica playing skelly a few weeks back at 50% off that I like a lot and recently ordered several of the Electric Fence props light/sound strands that they also have for 50% off. They are priced down to 6.49 for 8ft (according to the youtube reviews of this Walmart item and the product packaging the length is 8 ft, and not 6 ft as mentioned on the Walmart site) and still selling elsewhere for much more. I have a zombie/alien research base on the drawing board for one year and thought this might work in nicely to those plans since I have a barbed wire fence planned. The strand runs on batteries and the controls let you do either just lights or sound/lights. I tend to like things that have some animation to them to catch kids attention so this checks the box. Also like that there's just the buzzing electrical sound and no weird screaming etc. thrown in. The strands also include a sign of a figure being electrocuted along with an electrocution warning. 

Here's a link to the electric fence if you want to check out further: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Electric-Fence-Decoration-6/52027954 Here's the manufacturer's video: 






and a review video I thought was very helpful:






My order has shipped to the store for free pickup to save on the cost of it. Should have around Friday.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Just wanted to mention that I got my Harvester the other day, and he's great, ESPECIALLY for 30 bucks. He's got a nice motion sensor and good movement (head rotates up when activated, and his mouth moves without too much clacking as he turns his head side to side), and he's pretty loud. Sound quality is decent. The scythe blade is even worse than one would imagine when you say "he's got a styrofoam blade" but that's easily remedied. I already have a $7 plastic scythe to give him. That would definitely be the only downside. 

He sold out just a few days after I got him, so thanks again GoS for looking out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad he worked out for you. I thought he was a pretty decent prop from videos and others comments about him. Nice to see HF members being able to get some good deals and I appreciate your thanks. Always nice to hear. I was so tempted to buy him too but really didn't need him. 

I do have something else to tempt you guys with if you are still looking for after halloween sales. 

Noticed a "last day" sales notice from Victorian Trading Company in my email today. They have Free shipping (Code VTCO, didn't see on website so sharing from email only--ends Tonight 11/21 @ 11:59pm EST/8:59p PST) and I took a look at their halloween section and they still have quite a bit of interesting items available, most of which is marked down. I ended up with a Victorian Thomas Peeper Vampire (intended link) (50% off, 19.99) and 2 pairs of Beulah's Demise Hag Hands (intended link) (now 12.99). The Peeper guy is almost the same as the original guy, except he now is dripping blood, has a half stand, and maybe has some additional clothing material down his torso. Definitely could be positioned sitting up in a coffin or such with the stand. Still can be affixed to a window. I have a few Victorian themed props/costumes and think he and his orig guy I bought a few years back will go nicely with AtmosFear FX's "Macabre Manor" DVD projections (intended link) of Victorian characters. The fact that the witch hands are plastic and not polystone or ceramic sold me on them and will be used for witch props. 

Their vintage candy buckets are on sale, there's a LED lit framed print and a few items I've seen posted by members earlier in the season like the Mad Maude Haunted Frame, the Trembling Spellbook (have), and the mystical magical ball. Check out the Halloween Section under Holidays AND Sale for a complete list of items. http://www.victoriantradingco.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Noticed that SurLaTable has a glass pumpkin drink dispenser at 50% off right now for Thanksgiving. 

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-2581379/Pumpkin+Beverage+Dispenser


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I received an email from Spirit notifying me of 20% off and free shipping for Black Friday. Also Trick or Treat Studios is having a BF through Cyber Monday sale of 20% all their masks.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Lord Grimley will begin a Flood Damaged mask sale black Friday with 50% off. All of the masks will be in a special section in the link below. These were cleaned and perfect for collectors and prop makers that need high end or licensed masks but don't want to pay full price.

Link: http://www.lordgrimley.com/november-2016-sale/


----------



## toxichalloween (Nov 25, 2016)

I was able to get 10 fire and ice lights that are usually $24 each for $2 each. So, a good day!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Lord Grimley - Sorry to hear about the flood damage. Hope ordering a couple masks from you helps this holiday. I appreciate you passing along the great savings and helping me flesh out some characters for next year in advance.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad he worked out for you. I thought he was a pretty decent prop from videos and others comments about him. Nice to see HF members being able to get some good deals and I appreciate your thanks. Always nice to hear. I was so tempted to buy him too but really didn't need him.
> 
> I do have something else to tempt you guys with if you are still looking for after halloween sales.
> 
> ...


After seeing this I ordered the peeping Thomas. Website says he's 48" so I assumed he'd be typical ground breaker size. I was majorly disappointed when I opened the box and his head is almost like a large baby doll. Definitely not what I expected for the site listing. His arms are very short also. I had actually sent an email 2 days ago to them as he was listed as delivered. No response from them but he did arrive today. Still wondering where they could have got 48"? Is your other Thomas peeper lifesize? Of note, I too really appreciate your taking the time to let us know when you come across these deals even if sometimes retailers don't fairly represent their products.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> After seeing this I ordered the peeping Thomas. Website says he's 48" so I assumed he'd be typical ground breaker size. I was majorly disappointed when I opened the box and his head is almost like a large baby doll. Definitely not what I expected for the site listing. His arms are very short also. I had actually sent an email 2 days ago to them as he was listed as delivered. No response from them but he did arrive today. Still wondering where they could have got 48"? Is your other Thomas peeper lifesize? Of note, I too really appreciate your taking the time to let us know when you come across these deals even if sometimes retailers don't fairly represent their products.



Ohhhh large baby doll? that won't be great. Mine is being delivered today...extra day due to Surepost handling...so I can't comment yet on him. I'm not sure I can put my hands on my regular Peeping Thomas from a previous year but will take a look because it would be nice to compare the two in person. I know a few people here, including Hilda, ordered the original guy along with me a while ago, but don't recall anyone mentioning that they had ordered the vampire version before Halloween however. I have photos of my orig. guy posted. His arms might be shorter than a normal prop as he is intended to be a window peeper and one would want his hands placed near his face in the window. I think I remember Hilda giving him new hands instead of the skeleton ones he's pictured with. Don't remember if she posted a photo of him after her handiwork. Hmm. I know of one other person here who ordered Vampire Tom as well. We live in the same general area so expect hers is arriving today as well. 

Will update tonight.

In the meantime went back through my album from 2014 and here's 2 photos from Orig Victorian Thomas (had forgotten he came with a stand back then--still hard to judge his head size from these photos) and throwing in 2 photo of the hooded Peeping Tom that I also bought that year from GR.


































While waiting for my guy to arrive, I checked past 3 years of VTC shopping threads and no one who ordered the previous guy mentioned that his head was small. Haven't located my older guy yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vampire Tom just showed up. Box was smaller than I recalled but here's a few photos of him fresh out of the box. 




























Personally I'm not bothered by his head size. He does have a narrow face however, only about _5 inches wide_. Measured his other head dimensions and came up with the following: top of head under hat to chin, about _8 inches long_. Side width of head in photo (side view), about 7 inches across. Circumference measured above his ears about _20-1/4 inches_. With hands outstretched he was _about 50 inches finger tip to finger tip_. Definitely came in short on height of material -- _top of hat to bottom of cloth at torso only about 3 feet, not 4 feet._

For comparison to actual human heads, I checked on the web and one site lists the human head as being an average of _6-7 inches wide_, _8 to 9 inches long_, and c_ircumference 21-23 inches_.

I'm guessing Vampire Tom is the same prop as the regular one I bought in 2014, with just blood added. For the sale price of $20 especially I think he's worth it. Cloe are you planning on keeping yours or returning?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Vampire Tom just showed up. Box was smaller than I recalled but here's a few photos of him fresh out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not worth the cost to return it, admittedly though I was disappointed in his size. I'll figure out something for him. I like the ghostly figure through curtains look that I see a lot so hopefully in an upper window he'll seem life size. My house was built in 1932 so I'm loaded with windows (33 +4 more visible in basement) and am always looking for decorating ideas.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Bayoubrigh Thank You for the kind words. You shriveled the Goons little black hearts justa little more. We were able to survive and hope for an amazing season of new masks and props for next year.


----------

